
Tesla Autopilot vs. Comma.ai: Geohot Challenges Elon Musk to Navigate Golden Gate - krigath
https://electrek.co/2016/04/06/tesla-autopilot-comma-ai-geohot-elon-musk/
======
ZoeZoeBee
I have a feeling this has zero chance of happening any time soon as Comma.ai
has received a cease and desist letter from the NHTSA.

